# Babies in Michigan



## Ratmomma81 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have 15 champagne colored babies that are 2 weeks old. Just a few more weeks to go until they can find loving homes. Please email me at [email protected] for pictures or check out my myspace page http://www.myspace.com/jenscustomcrafts


----------

